# Swivel Seat Fitting



## 89027 (May 11, 2005)

Purchased a new swivel seat from a fellow ex motorhome owner.
When I went to fit on by autoquest Boxer I found it impossible to undo the nuts holding the seat. A round "bit" underneath with a size 17 nut on top.
The nut may be welded on.
Has any member fitted one of these? or where can I go to have it done
(wigan area). No use going to Barrons or any of the dealers usually too busy and I did'nt buy from them. Help!!!


----------



## markbarfield (May 1, 2005)

I had the same problems with one of the nuts when I came to do the same job a few years ago. I drilled it out and replaced the lot with locking nuts. Much easier to check that way and service.


----------



## MikeE (May 1, 2005)

Fitted one to my Ducato yesterday! My seat was bolted on with 'star' bolts and I had the devil of a job getting them undone but managed in the end. As Mark says, best bet is probably to drill them out. If you don't fancy that try Peter Hambilton at

http://tinyurl.com/ylutrc

he's not far from you (Preston) and I've always found him very helpful. He mainly 'does' Hymers but I don't think he's prejudiced :wink:

Mike


----------



## 89027 (May 11, 2005)

Thank you for your replies this has been a worry to me for the past week
Shows how wonderful this forum is.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Swivel Seat*

Hi Irishrover,

Just removed my swivel seat from my boxer. If yours is like mine the seat retaining bolts are "Torx Head" and "Thread Forming". These bolts are used in the assemby using power tools and for some strange reason treated as a critical joint . All that will be retaining the bolt will be the friction cause thats what its supposed to do. Before you start to try and remove make sure you have good quality driver ( Not a market stall ) cause if you do bugger the head you will have to drill which may not be easy cause the bolts are "High Tensile ". If you have to replace the bolts you must use at least 8.8 preferably 10.9 quality I would suggest Cap screws. Obviously if the thought of yourself or passenger disappearing through the windscreen is no problem then get the bolts from Do It ALL or the local woodyard.

Regards Steve


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*seat swivel*

Greetings,

I want to take off my passenger seat swivel so that I can put it on the new van, I have torx bits and allen keys for some of the fasteners but I am unsure as how to undo the captive nuts on the seat rails without cutting the stud bottoms off, surely they must have used a spanner of some sort to fasten these in the first place. it seems impossible to get any spanner or socket onto the nut.

I want to take this off during or after the New Year meet so that it can be used on the new van when I get it so I will bring some tools along with me just in case anyone can help out.

If not I will have to leave it on and buy a new swivel, hmmm, then I will still have to sort out how to get the confounded nuts undone before I can fit it, but at least I would have more time, just less money left!


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Seat Removal*

If the nuts are indeed captive then you don't remove them, Just undo the bolt all be it Torx or cap head.
As reported previously I have just removed my swivel from a Boxer and as I recall the nuts were weld nuts and I replaced the original Torx with Capheads. Bolt quality ie: Tensile strength is very important.

Steve


----------



## Dunworkin (Dec 3, 2007)

*Swivel Seat Video*

I've just fitted a swivel seat to my Fiat Ducato based Motorhome. I searched far and wide for some instructions before I tackled the job. To make it easier for anyone doing the same job I made a video which you can see here.






Hope this is of help.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Well I was going to try to explain how I did it but the video says it all.

Well done Dunworkin, excellent video, should prove very useful to other members.

Trevor


----------



## 88879 (May 10, 2005)

*swivel seat base*

Hi,just read this post with interest as i am collecting a Hymer Swing C494 on 19/11/2008.This is based on the Ducato and i will be looking to fit a swivel base to the passenger seat.So if anyone has a swivel base for a 2001 ducato for sale please contact me, and thanks for all the tips on how to fit it.Regards,kafriz


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Swivel Seats*

A comparison just for interest, perhaps.

I fitted the swivel seats to my Boxer with no problem. When I sold the van I removed the swivels and sold them separately. My newer Van is Mercedes ans I had reason to remove the swivels when all of the fasteners were removed I had difficulty in lifting it, I thought I had missed a bolt but NO it was just the weight. When I posted the Boxer ones I recall they were about 8Kg the Merc must be at least double and probably more. Huge swivel pins and very thick plate.

I think the Boxer designer was of Aeronautical background and the Merc Railways ( safety factor of 5 as I recall ).

Steve


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

I have to strongly advise that the removal of and refitting of the seats, or any part of the seat belts and seat belt anchorage system is only done by a trained (competent) person who has the necessary tools and equipment to do so. 

These elements are approved parts which are and homologated and subject too complex legislation all geared around product safety. Swift and a number of our competitors have (and still have) conducted product recalls where things have gone wrong. 

Swift do not remove or refit cab seats within our production lines because of the risks involved in doing so. 

The fixings are Torx fixings requiring secialist tools, all fixings have specific torques and have bolts which have specific tensile strengths for their application. Most bolts are "one shot" bolts meaning these can only be torqued up once and must be replaced. Captive nuts must not be drilled out and seat runners must not be modified for safety reasons. 

I have witnessed numersous seat belt pull test, the forces involved are incredible and should not be under estimated. The consequences of tampering with these parts is frightening. 

Sorry to sound like I am preaching, but I really felt I had advise that the removal or refitting of seats is extremely risky and should only be considered by someone who is trained and has the right equipment and parts for the job.

Sorry & Thank you,
Andy - Swift Technical


----------



## FoweyBoy (Dec 7, 2006)

Like many motorhomes my leisure battery is located under the driver's seat on my 2005 Boxer A/S Nuevo. It is not possible to access the two outside cell screw caps to check the electrolite level. I have been told the "best" way to access the battery is by removing the seat.

Judging by the Swift Group response above this does not seem to be a good idea. Any suggestions for easier and safer access to the battery?

David


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

If you tackle this job [as per the brilliant video] - make sure you don't separate the two halves of the sliding channels . . there are several tiny ball bearings in each and if they drop our it will make sliding the seat forward / back a whole lot harder ! [I know from past experience :?


----------



## ash (Aug 17, 2006)

i fitted swival seat to my bessacar i got my instructions from o'learys at the motorhome show im sure if you go on line they would send the same intructions to you..


----------

